# Results from gabc club lanier  3/17/2013



## RangerZ21 (Jan 2, 2013)

We had a great turnout this past weekend on Lanier for GABC tournament #3 of the 2013 season.  We had 31 teams come out for what was a great day to be on the lake.  Welcome to the 8 new teams that joined us this month, bringing our total number of teams in the club to 38! 

Bill Booth took 1st place this month with a nice mixed bag of 3 largemouth and 2 spots weighing in at 19.71lbs.  

Steve Walls / Chuck Delorme took 2nd place with a great bag for 15.72

David Evans / Mike Wheeler 3rd place with 13.45

Junior Wade / Stacy Long 4th place (tie) 13.45

Scott Manwaring / Richard Dunham 5th place 11.92


The full results and pattern information will be posted shortly at www.gabassclub.com.  I will also post the updated season standings there.  I have attached the updated results/standings spreadsheet below.


----------



## Hookum (Jan 5, 2013)

Does this mean that I can bring a friend to fish with or do we get different partners every time?


----------



## Jason Sayers (Jan 15, 2013)

*Gabc*

How many members do u currently have?


----------



## Hawk68Dawg (Jan 22, 2013)

scott and all these guys do a great job!!!


----------



## RangerZ21 (Jan 22, 2013)

1st turney results.

All - THE 6.58 spot is pictured below. GREAT SPOT and great bag, SOLO by Bill Booth, winner of the 1st GABC turney.

We had a great start to the 2013 season this past Sunday on Lanier.  Thanks
to everyone that came out - we had a strong turnout with 26 boats showing
up to fish.  We had a large number of new teams come out, which was great
to see.  We hope you all enjoyed it and will continue to fish with us
throughout the season.  I know there are several more teams that could not
make the January tournament due to conflicts but plan to join us in
February, so we should continue to see good turnouts and can hopefully grow
the club from here.

Attached is the spreadsheet with the results from the January tournament
and the season points standings.  For the new teams, we will circulate this
file after each tournament so that people can see the full results and the
on-going points standings.  We will also post this information to the
club's website at www.gabassclub.com.

The website has now been updated following our first tournament.  If you go
there and find the "Tournament Results" tab and then navigate to the
"1/20/13 Lanier" tournament page, you will find a write-up for this
tournament (pattern details, conditions, etc.), as well as the full results
and some pictures taken around weigh-in.

If anyone ended up with any other good pictures that would be nice to have
on the website, please e-mail them to greateratlantabassclub@gmail.com.

In addition, if anyone has other pattern details, interesting experiences
from their day on the lake, or any other information that they'd like to
share and that the rest of the club might find interesting or helpful, feel
free to e-mail that info the same address.  As we mentioned after the
weigh-in, we want to encourage the sharing of information among club
members so we can all learn and become better fishermen, and the
post-tournament write-ups are one of the ways that we try to do that.
Therefore, feel free to share as much detail as you'd like (particularly
top finishers, but anyone is welcome) - I'm sure the rest of the club would
enjoy hearing it and learning from your success.  I will amend the current
version of the tournament write-up that is on the website now with any
additional information that I receive through the club's e-mail address.

Finally, please review the "Roster" tab in the attached spreadsheet and let
me know if you notice any misspelling of names or other changes that need
to be made. I'm sure there are a few errors with trying to write everything
down quickly in the morning.  If you fished with an alternate this past
Sunday and I have recorded the alternate's name on the roster page, please
also let me know that as we want to be sure we have your regular partner
listed (only your "regular" partner would be eligible to fish the year-end
classic, so we want to be sure the records are correct on this).  If there
are any questions, or if anyone notices any errors, just let me know by
reply e-mail.

Thanks again to everyone for a great start to the 2013 GABC season.  Look
forward to seeing everyone in a few weeks for Tourney #2 on February 17th.
We'll go out of Charleston Park once again in February, and I will
circulate an e-mail with details on that tournament as it gets closer.


----------



## Jason Sayers (Feb 11, 2013)

can anyone fish these or just mombers only?


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Feb 16, 2013)

Anybody need a co for any of these Sunday events let me know I'd love to try it.


----------



## RangerZ21 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Result 2/17/2013*

2nd turney results

All - 

Thanks to everyone that came out for GABC tourney #2 this past weekend on Lanier. Despite a very cold and windy day on the lake, we had another great turnout with 26 teams showing up to fish. Welcome to the 4 new teams that joined us this month. This brings the total number of teams in the club to 30. That's great to see - we have some really good momentum as a club and are off to a great start this season. 

Speaking of new teams, congrats to Eric Ford and Justin Green on taking the win in their first GABC tournament with a limit weighing 18.79lbs. The full results and pattern information are posted at www.gabassclub.com. You will also find the updated season standings there. I have also attached the updated results/standings spreadsheet. If anyone sees any mistakes, typos, misspellings, etc. on the spreadsheet or website, please let me know by e-mail to greateratlantabassclub@gmail.com. 

You wouldn't know it by the top 5 weights, but it was actually a pretty tough day on the lake.  After the top 5, weights dropped very quickly with 10lbs and change good enough for a top 10 finish and close to half the field bringing 2 or less fish to the scales.  With the same number of boats, the field brought in 25% less fish than in our January.  The extremely cold temps and windy conditions seemed to affect the fish and/or the fishermen such that it was a bit tough out there.  As long as we get a little warm weather soon, the fishing should be great come next month's tournament

Please continue to spread the word to friends or family that may enjoy fishing with us for the rest of the season. Remember - we allow teams to drop their 3 lowest finishes in the season points standings - so teams joining during either of the next two months still can have a full set of 8 tournaments to contribute to their season standings (and hence be at no disadvantage for classic qualification). Also, we do have the "second chance" classic qualification period - which allows teams to qualify for the classic by finishing in the top 5 in points for the last 5 tournaments of the season (count best 4 of 5 finishes for this). Finally, we allow teams to buy into the classic for just $50 as long as they meet certain participation criteria (see website). So, even prospective new teams that are focused on classic qualification have no reason not to join just because they have missed the first two events. 

Thanks again to everyone that braved the cold and came out last Sunday. Look forward to seeing everyone in a few weeks for Tourney #3 on March 17th. I know last March the fishing was exceptional with great numbers and some really big largemouth being caught - so if the weather cooperates this next one could be one of the best tournaments of the year. We'll go out of Charleston Park once again, and I will circulate an e-mail with details as it gets closer. 

If you have intrest PM me or check out the website at http://gabassclub.com/Home_Page.php


----------



## mightykasey14 (Mar 17, 2013)

What won today?  We were at six mile and saw ya'll we had a SLOW day!


----------



## RangerZ21 (Mar 20, 2013)

*Results GABC Lanier 3/17/2013*

We had a great turnout this past weekend on Lanier for GABC tournament #3 of the 2013 season. We had 31 teams come out for what was a great day to be on the lake. Welcome to the 8 new teams that joined us this month, bringing our total number of teams in the club to 38! 

Bill Booth took 1st place this month with a nice mixed bag of 3 largemouth and 2 spots weighing in at 19.71lbs. 

Steve Walls / Chuck Delorme took 2nd place with a great bag for 15.72

David Evans / Mike Wheeler 3rd place with 13.45

Junior Wade / Stacy Long 4th place (tie) 13.45

Scott Manwaring / Richard Dunham 5th place 11.92


The full results and pattern information will be posted shortly at www.gabassclub.com. I will also post the updated season standings there. I have attached the updated results/standings spreadsheet below.


----------



## mightykasey14 (Mar 20, 2013)

Very nice bags!


----------

